# DIY life size targets!!! for under $20!!!



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

This really is Iceman*2383*...however for some reason I have been locked out of AT, my password doesn't work, I have tried FOREVER to get it reset with the "instant email" garbage....so for now i'll have to deal with THIS name...ANYWAYS..

Here is a video on how to make a life sized target for under $20...BAM HE'S BACK!!!!


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## BowsBefore (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow small world...I watched your DIY camo videos and eventually all of them probably a year or more ago when I wasn't even on AT..great videos!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

If you have access to a computer projector you could save a lot of work by projecting the image directly onto the plywood.


----------



## Rogue Rich (Apr 24, 2012)

Great idea, I'm going to have to give it a try.


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

redruff said:


> If you have access to a computer projector you could save a lot of work by projecting the image directly onto the plywood.


You're exactly correct, and I did, but I'm doing this for people who don't have access to it


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

IceMan8323 said:


> You're exactly correct, and I did, but I'm doing this for people who don't have access to it


Gotcha, I'm just not talented enough to do that much transferring and have it look nice. Mine would end up looking like a manbearpig.


----------



## 345peeler (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice Job!!!!


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks iceman for another great video! Very cool


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

redruff said:


> Gotcha, I'm just not talented enough to do that much transferring and have it look nice. Mine would end up looking like a manbearpig.


Then I would shoot the crap out of a manbearpig and be proud!! Lol


----------



## bigkuntry72 (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome video!! Might jus have to make me a couple deer ones and a turkey or two all at different angles!!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Cool to see you back I was watching you videos also years ago! Cool idea especially adding the burlap over the vital area so you have to pick a spot!


----------



## Ballingerjon (Jun 10, 2013)

That's awesome man now I know what I'm gonna do to help me get better at deer hunting lol and maybe get my wife into it also


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

You could do 3....maybe even 4 whitetails off of a 4'x8' sheet depending on the positioning....hell, you could even use them as decoys if you wanted


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

Now I'm looking for a cheap projector to try this out! I'm not that talented to free draw/transfer..... But wouldn't mind making a bunch of different animals for my back yard!


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

jskd said:


> Now I'm looking for a cheap projector to try this out! I'm not that talented to free draw/transfer..... But wouldn't mind making a bunch of different animals for my back yard!


Bro and you can literally make 10 elk for the price of 1 actual 3D lol


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm gonna try to do a turkey first and see how it comes out before i tackle something big lol


----------



## JaXXas (Jun 18, 2013)

Great idea! If you have access to CAD and a large scale plotter this is stupid easy to do! 

A good video! A great video wouldn't blow my ears out with loud music in the beginning.


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

JaXXas said:


> A good video! A great video wouldn't blow my ears out with loud music in the beginning.


Hmmm...I didn't think the music volume was loud? On my computer it wasn't any louder than my voice


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's my turkey cut out lol!


----------



## JaXXas (Jun 18, 2013)

IceMan8323 said:


> Hmmm...I didn't think the music volume was loud? On my computer it wasn't any louder than my voice


OK, maybe it's just me, I'm half deaf anyway!


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

jskd said:


> Here's my turkey cut out lol!


Awesome!!!! Hey brother if you don't mind can I post this picture to my fb fan page??


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

Sure..... I'll post a painted pic when I'm done with it.... Not sure when that will be lol


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jul 18, 2008)

I have an opaque projector, works great for this, I've made an elk and a gemsbock. Here's a link to the one 8 have http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ol/B000KNHRG2/ref=mw_dp_olp?qid=1373656034&sr=8-4


----------



## pedalmedic (Jul 10, 2013)

MAN!!!!! I saw an old projector on the side of the road... had I read this I would have dumpster dived for it.


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

hawkeye2 said:


> I have an opaque projector, works great for this, I've made an elk and a gemsbock. Here's a link to the one 8 have http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ol/B000KNHRG2/ref=mw_dp_olp?qid=1373656034&sr=8-4


I was looking at one of these types of art tracing projectors but wasn't sure how big of a picture it would project. It said something like 4"x4".... Is that the maximum size of the picture that can be used but it projects it 5-10x larger depending on the model of projector that you have? I seen some that day 5x and some are 10x.

It actually wasn't too hard to do just transferring it from paper to the plywood using a grid. For the turkey I made it 3 ft long by 2 ft high and used 6" grid squares instead of a foot, so it was a little easier to follow the tracing. A projector would save a lot of time though.


----------



## The Hermit (Jan 7, 2007)

Cool idea! Just a friendly suggestion from an elk hunter... the size of the body is important but so is the height when trying to get the feel for just how big/tall these animals are... find a way to raise the target up to a realistic height as if it was standing out there.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey Iceman !!! Whats up with no FOB'S ?? AND .....Great video !!!!


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey bud looks great. I hunt Wyoming alot there are some good aimals there...first time in 8 year I havent went to Wyoming kinda depressing... well good luck with the elk.


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

No fobs because of the quiver I'm running with this rig...I still shoot them, but a good friend of mine invented a quiver...state of the art...like NOTHING in the market....strong as steel, yet the lightest quiver on the market...regardless, he's also the one I'm going to WY with, and he's asked me to use his quiver...I gotta support my buddy


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

Finished product..... Not the best artist but it does the job lol! Gonna paint some scoring rings in there and make some kind of box in the back to hold rags......


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

First shot.... So much fun shooting this thing! Can't wait to make more.... Have all the plans drawn up for 20 different ones already and gonna work on more tonight lol!


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lmfao bro that's awesome!!!!!! Great job!! Lol you could literally create your own course for pennies lol!!! These are goin on My FB page!! Pm me your name so I can give you credit!


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm def going to try and find a large piece of cardboard to make a deer target. Not sure I want to make it out of plywood....could get expensive if I have a bad day of shooting. Especially when I shoot 40+ yds.


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

IceMan8323 said:


> Lmfao bro that's awesome!!!!!! Great job!! Lol you could literally create your own course for pennies lol!!! These are goin on My FB page!! Pm me your name so I can give you credit!


Haha I definitely plan on making my own course and having friends come over! I have dinosaurs and even angry birds sketched up for my son.... He also wants me to make him Mike Wozowski from monsters inc lol! I sent you a message on FB. Now I need to buy an airbrush kit and a projector and I'll be pumping these out in no time hahaha.


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

NYSBowman said:


> I'm def going to try and find a large piece of cardboard to make a deer target. Not sure I want to make it out of plywood....could get expensive if I have a bad day of shooting. Especially when I shoot 40+ yds.


I used 3/16" plywood like iceman told me. It's cheap and shouldn't mess up your arrows if you do miss, they should go through with no problem.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## TGPB (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this awesome target project.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

couldnt you use the blue or pink foam for these also


----------



## dandu005 (Mar 20, 2011)

awesome idea! thanks for sharing this great video


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

For those of you that are thinking about doing this......check out my fb page for something....well....a little extra 

I would post details here but I'm not sure what the rules are about telling people about contests and winning free gear


----------



## S.PFAFF (Jan 6, 2009)

Need to check back later.


----------



## Red Cabomba (May 3, 2012)

IceMan8323 said:


> For those of you that are thinking about doing this......[SUP]check out my fb page for something[/SUP]....well....a little extra


Would you be so kind as to give the link to the FB page?


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

This is his FB link:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/BowHunter4e/238102536278967


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

huntinguyg said:


> This is his FB link:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/BowHunter4e/238102536278967


Thanks bro! I was just about to paste it lol


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

I can't draw to save my life. Is there an easy way of getting a life size deer outline onto a 4X8 piece of ply?


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

you could set up a light source in a dark room and use a deer toy, statue, or cut out and place between light and board. (think shadow) The distance of object to board will change the size, you will want to be careful to place the light centered with object or it may skew dimensions a little. Also the larger the difference between the object and wanted size the fuzzier the trace edge will be to follow, but it will get the job done.


----------



## bsmac (Jul 2, 2011)

Maybe the Ghost Blind dudes are hacking your account:smile:
Found your channel on youtube a while back....Great vids.....great tutorials!!


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

NYSBowman said:


> I can't draw to save my life. Is there an easy way of getting a life size deer outline onto a 4X8 piece of ply?


I would see if you can get your hands on a projector, or break down the grid even further- 6" or even 3" grid lines


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

bsmac said:


> maybe the ghost blind dudes are hacking your account:smile:
> Found your channel on youtube a while back....great vids.....great tutorials!!


lmmfao


----------



## Shult (Jul 3, 2013)

Greta idea!


----------



## Red Cabomba (May 3, 2012)

NYSBowman said:


> I can't draw to save my life. Is there an easy way of getting a life size deer outline onto a 4X8 piece of ply?


There are available FREE large format targets over at dewclaw archery - http://www.dewclawarchery.com/printable_targets-a/136.htm. The images print in tiled format onto regular paper which you can tape or paste together to form the overall picture. 

One may do similarly simply by:


Getting a suitably good picture of desired target animal (medium to high resolution - the higher the better)..
Using any image graphics program (I just use MS Paint), you may choose to edit the image to desired cropping, erase background, etc.. or leave it as is..
Print a sample of the image onto (your choice of) regular letter or legal size paper or whatever maximum size your printer can handle..
Measure the height and/or length of the printed animal.. then divide life-size measure by the print - resulting number will be the scale up ratio..
Set the program or printer to tile the printout onto a grid equal to the ratio number.. and let it rip!
Tape or paste together the resulting picture puzzle to form your life-size target (which you may use as is.. or mounted onto a board or plywood).
I promise you the results will be surprisingly good. We've successfully made life-size zombie targets for Halloween using this procedure. Depending on the quality of source picture, some prints may come out somewhat grainy or pixelized.. BUT.. at a distance it will all smooth out anyway. 

Admittedly, cost of (original) printer ink is a consideration.. BUT.. if you have one of those continuous ink systems installed on your printer, it comes out almost next to nothing, especially if printing on used/scrap paper. Just be reminded, most bulk inks are NOT water-resistant.. so you may have to spray them with some sort of fixative or clear lacquer so the prints don't "run" or blot in case of getting wet.

Now if you want waterproof or weatherproof.. then I'd suggest taking the picture to someone who does (outdoor advertising) tarpaulin printing. Advertising tarp is ripstop so it can take a lot of hits before becoming shot out.. but then, its easy enough just to glue or stick on a newly printed section over the affected portion. Depending on the tarp printing rates in one's area, this may come out most practical.. or not. To each his own consideration(s)...

Tell me how it works out for you..


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

Or you can do what I did lmfao


----------



## Red Cabomba (May 3, 2012)

Was once a graphic artist (of sorts) and could draw and paint life-size images. However, I find it more economical and convenient to simply print an image and wallpaper it onto board or plywood.. and it comes out more life-like than I can render by hand.


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey ice,

Wanted to say some something on your badlands dufflebag review... Nice review! But all them clothes you packed u forgot 1 thing! U gonna freeball for 2 weeks with all those clothes and no underwear? LOL :mg: :shade:

im just kiddin with ya. you have some good videos bud, keep up the good work!


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

huntinguyg said:


> Hey ice,
> 
> Wanted to say some something on your badlands dufflebag review... Nice review! But all them clothes you packed u forgot 1 thing! U gonna freeball for 2 weeks with all those clothes and no underwear? LOL :mg: :shade:
> 
> im just kiddin with ya. you have some good videos bud, keep up the good work!


Lmfao yup, that's why I had 3 unused pockets ;-) thanks a lot man I appreciate the kind words!


----------



## The_Lone_Archer (Feb 28, 2011)

IceMan8323 said:


> You're exactly correct, and I did, but I'm doing this for people who don't have access to it


So you cheated a little in our video while telling us to go from dot to dot, eh?  I really like the idea of using a board cutout as front for a block target to simulated a game animal. I was planning of sawing a huge bag target in the shape of elk, deer and roe buck for my backyard range, but I doubt that I still will after seen your video on youtube last night. And I will for sure use my projector rather then to go from dot to dot 

My only question is how well it goes if you miss the vital zone and hit the board. Without backing my compounds will blow thru it, stripping off the vanes if I don't use FOBs which might be fine yet. The trouble is that this is causing some background danger as the arrows deflect wildly which is big SHTF scenario that worries me with the setup. I have no doubt that any of my currently used BHs will pass thru as I torture tested them with angled 1" plywood and phone books right behind as backstop. Especially if I use BHs rather then FPs - once the rear control is gone the arrows act kinda unpredictable to my knowledge. And I definitely want to avoid sticking any of my neighbors right now - so any input on that


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

The_Lone_Archer said:


> So you cheated a little in our video while telling us to go from dot to dot, eh?  I really like the idea of using a board cutout as front for a block target to simulated a game animal. I was planning of sawing a huge bag target in the shape of elk, deer and roe buck for my backyard range, but I doubt that I still will after seen your video on youtube last night. And I will for sure use my projector rather then to go from dot to dot
> 
> My only question is how well it goes if you miss the vital zone and hit the board. Without backing my compounds will blow thru it, stripping off the vanes if I don't use FOBs which might be fine yet. The trouble is that this is causing some background danger as the arrows deflect wildly which is big SHTF scenario that worries me with the setup. I have no doubt that any of my currently used BHs will pass thru as I torture tested them with angled 1" plywood and phone books right behind as backstop. Especially if I use BHs rather then FPs - once the rear control is gone the arrows act kinda unpredictable to my knowledge. And I definitely want to avoid sticking any of my neighbors right now - so any input on that


No, no, noooooo....I didn't cheat- I said that I HAD access to a projector- IF I wanted it lol...I drew this on the board, what you see in the video was virgin plywood...and you can actually see where I screwed up(rear leg) when I drew it and had to cut it out differently

As far as your other problem, well, if you're worried about sticking your neighbors maybe you shouldn't shoot at all in your backyard lol.

All you're doing is putting a board (that is thinner than a deer rib) in front of a bag target that you already don't miss correct? Because you don't (currently) worry about your neighbors when you are shooting to begin with, but like I said, if you're worried about it, put the bag in front or a few hay bales behind it...or don't do it at all lol


----------



## GVOllie (Mar 6, 2010)

NYSBowman said:


> I can't draw to save my life. Is there an easy way of getting a life size deer outline onto a 4X8 piece of ply?


Same here! I found a place that sells full size patterns (the winfield collection - no affiliation) to make wood cutouts for about $12 per pattern. I would rather go the projector route and may even go to the picture in front of a light source, but it's nice to have options.


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

Mountain goat finished lol! I made all my pictures using gimp instead of tracing it with tracing paper. I scaled it and added the graph. Gimp is one of the best if not the best FREE photo editing programs and its much easier than MSpaint.... It let's you enter in inches instead of pixels when resizing.


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

I also made individual target boxes for this goat and the turkey. They are only 6" thick but the arrow penetrates only about 3" cause its stuffed really tight. The target box can also be detached from the animal fairly quickly as i t has railed on each side that the animal slides over.


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's the turkey with its stand.... You can see a little of the target box corner from the front but I didn't want to spend time making a box to follow the contours of the turkey..... I'd rather spend the time making more targets lol.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

What if you bought a $35. deer insert and installed it and it would have scoring rings. Be like a steel buck. Miss the insert and destroy your arrow.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

I second gimp for those that have never used it. Its no Photoshop but gets it done. I was going to suggest it but figured we should keep this barebones so anyone can do it. But if you have a computer and a printer you could print off 8.5 x 11 sections to layout on the plywood.


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

You could use a deer insert but that takes away from the diy experience  and costs more than rags....


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

jskd said:


> mountain goat finished lol! I made all my pictures using gimp instead of tracing it with tracing paper. I scaled it and added the graph. Gimp is one of the best if not the best free photo editing programs and its much easier than mspaint.... It let's you enter in inches instead of pixels when resizing.


bro!!!!!!! Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

Keep up the great work man!! You're gonna have your own zoo to shoot at!


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

IceMan8323 said:


> Keep up the great work man!! You're gonna have your own zoo to shoot at!


Haha thanks bro that's the plan!


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

Jskd: whatd did you stuff those boxes with? Just old rags/towels/clothes? Lemme know Thanks bud


----------



## ltdo (Jul 19, 2013)

what is the actual target made of?


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

huntinguyg said:


> Jskd: whatd did you stuff those boxes with? Just old rags/towels/clothes? Lemme know Thanks bud


Yeah its just stuffed with sheets and pillow cases. Probably be better to stuff with shirts, jeans and towels as they are thicker and wouldn't take as much to fill the box.


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

ltdo said:


> what is the actual target made of?


It's 3/16" plywood.... Thicker would probably be better but it costs more than double for ½" plywood. I was gonna use the ½" but Iceman told me he used the 3/16" for his elk. It's also a lot lighter than the ½"...


----------



## ltdo (Jul 19, 2013)

just started building mine! doing a whitetail on a 4x6 7/16 inch board, already cut, finishing tomorrow and posting pictures


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

ltdo said:


> just started building mine! doing a whitetail on a 4x6 7/16 inch board, already cut, finishing tomorrow and posting pictures


Nice! Make sure to send them to me on fb so I can keep track of who sends what!


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

Keep them coming guys!! I've only got a few over on fb, and stuff to give away that may or may not be part of a DIY contest that I may or may not be having on fb that may or may not be ending on August 30th


----------



## Scott D. (Aug 9, 2010)

redruff said:


> If you have access to a computer projector you could save a lot of work by projecting the image directly onto the plywood.


Yea, or cut it out on some cardboard and cast a shadow on the ply wood.


----------



## Hkdfrlife (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't know if it's been brought up, but back in the days before 3-d targets, we use to make these type of cutouts but instead of using the cutout for a target, we made small slits where the accent points were ie. the shoulder the eye the legs. Then you lay the cutout on a large piece of cardboard and spray paint the outline and the accent point slits when you remove your cutout(templet), yuo have a shootable cardboard target that you can place over your practice bail and when it gets shot up, you use your templet to make another one. At one time I had a full set of templets done this way for bear, deer hogs rams goats elk and other critters. We used them for our weekend shoots. Over time, I let them get away. As I said this was years ago and most of us still shot recurves. This was several years before the 2D pettinger targets that were used at Clinton IN at the Nationals. I think this was how the foam pettinger targets were made. Hope this saves you some costs on rebuilding shot up templets, Dale


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hkdfrlife said:


> I don't know if it's been brought up, but back in the days before 3-d targets, we use to make these type of cutouts but instead of using the cutout for a target, we made small slits where the accent points were ie. the shoulder the eye the legs. Then you lay the cutout on a large piece of cardboard and spray paint the outline and the accent point slits when you remove your cutout(templet), yuo have a shootable cardboard target that you can place over your practice bail and when it gets shot up, you use your templet to make another one. At one time I had a full set of templets done this way for bear, deer hogs rams goats elk and other critters. We used them for our weekend shoots. Over time, I let them get away. As I said this was years ago and most of us still shot recurves. This was several years before the 2D pettinger targets that were used at Clinton IN at the Nationals. I think this was how the foam pettinger targets were made. Hope this saves you some costs on rebuilding shot up templets, Dale


I love it!! Greg idea dale! Thanks got the info!


----------



## Hkdfrlife (Sep 25, 2006)

As an add to my earlier post. We used masonite to keep the thickness down for storage purposes. A whole stack of animals didn't take up much space. The trick to making lifelike animals is getting the accent lines in the right place and keeping them thin so you can use several cuts. This adds to the realism of the finished target. if I get some time I'll do one and post a picture on here. Later, Dale


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

IceMan8323 said:


> Awesome!!!! Hey brother if you don't mind can I post this picture to my fb fan page??


you still around you old dog LOL


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jul 18, 2008)

Potentail cheap vital area for these target. http://www.amleo.com/root-pouch-degradable-pots/p/VP-RPXXXX/ the 7 or 10 gallon size bags look about the right size to stuff with fabric and strap or tape to the targets. 10 - 7 gallon bags for $17.00, supposed to last for 3-4 years above ground. I don't have any experience using these for their intended purpose or as targets, but it might be worth trying.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Simple and cheap, im in!


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

buckeyboy said:


> you still around you old dog LOL


Oh I've been around....it's really too bad that the AT mods don't do their job an answer emails....I must have ticked someone off


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

IceMan8323 said:


> Oh I've been around....it's really too bad that the AT mods don't do their job an answer emails....I must have ticked someone off


na you probley made somthing ,, they had their hands in selling LOL


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lmfao you might have something there lol


----------



## englum_06 (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's my speed goat! Still have to attach the vitals. I'm going to use the foam in the picture. I have an old bag target that I'm going to cut apart. I'll wrap the cube in the old bag and then staple it to the backside of the goat.

I also cut the goat about 4"-6" short so that I can make a base out of some 2x4s so that it will be free standing, and still be at the "proper" pronghorn height...

Then the fun part... Painting!


----------



## Srongchoo (Jan 11, 2012)

i am so going to make a decoy the first chance i get haha


----------



## englum_06 (Jan 24, 2009)

Still a work in progress...


----------



## mooseshooter (Aug 26, 2012)

Have something similar to this at my local 3d range but they're made of steel. If you miss the vitals you break your arrow. Makes you really focus on a perfect shot.


----------



## IceMan8323 (Jul 10, 2013)

mooseshooter said:


> Have something similar to this at my local 3d range but they're made of steel. If you miss the vitals you break your arrow. Makes you really focus on a perfect shot.











Just like this ;-) I fell victim to the "iron buck challenge" at 70 yards the last time the R-100 was in my neck of the woods


----------



## bschiltz (Sep 27, 2011)

Here are a couple templates I drew up with vital areas (rough, I know!). Feel free to use them, alter them, whatever.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1741856&d=1376929992

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1741855&d=1376929985


----------



## sinjion (May 24, 2013)

AWESOME! Is there any way you could show an update with the HIPS target as well. I'm also a HIPS Staffer from St. Louis


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

Fantastic work guys. They all look great.


----------



## rovobay (Aug 19, 2013)

:moviecorn for later viewing....


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

Saving for later


----------



## Devwon (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the template bschiltz! Finished mine yesterday


----------

